# My car stutters



## pyromaniac1050 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, i just bought my 99 maxima SE with an auto and 110,000 miles on the clock. 
it starts up fine but when idling, its very rough. And when driving at speed in between 1300 and 2000 rpm it shakes/stutters pretty bad. its almost as if its going to run out of gas. But above that rpm range it goes away or is barely noticeable. Its like a stutter. Maybe a misfire? Fouled plugs? anybody else had this problem.


----------



## pyromaniac1050 (Feb 13, 2008)

the check engine light also came on once today and flashed for about 5 mins then stopped. has'nt done it again.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The check engine light flashing is basically telling you something is wrong with the engine. In my experience, it flashed when I was getting a misfire.
Could be a ghost code but you should get the codes checked anyway...you can go to an auto parts store or you can do it yourself as well. Both options being free.

Most likely, the stutter is from a bad coil(s). '99s are infamous for having the coil packs go out, causing misfiring. (4th gens are distributorless and each cylinder has its own individual coil pack to charge the spark plugs)

Since you just got the car, have you also done a full tune-up? Spark plugs, fuel filter, air filter...etc.


----------



## pyromaniac1050 (Feb 13, 2008)

ive been asking some mechanics they they just keep telling me the same thing, to change the plugs and do a tune up then see if it takes care of the problem.

how much would it cost to replace all the coil packs? like 400 bucks? or how could i diagnose which one(s) it is? 
it seems to run fine on cold startup. but after it warms up thats when it starts to shake.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well the good thing about doing a tune-up FIRST is that you spend way less seeing if that is the problem while also performing normal maintenance.

If you do end up replacing all the coil packs then it could defintely run around $400 unless you find someone getting rid of their used ones for cheaper (aka eBay...and also aka taking a chance)


----------



## pyromaniac1050 (Feb 13, 2008)

well im definately gonna do a tune up. it needs it anyway.
i hust checked on ebay and i can get six used coil packs for about 130-160. i might do that, or ill just make a trip to my local boneyard and get a few sets for that price. thanks for the help man. its appreciated

BTW: how much would nisan charge to cut me a new key? with the damned immobilizer chip in it. 60 bucks?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I paid around $60 to have the key cut and for the price of the key...I think I had to haggle with the price though.


----------

